# Gas prices



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Better get the tanks filled up quick !  I noticed today that gas was already $1.89 and its only Tuesday .  It may just hit $1.99 by the weekend !


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear that Phil !! I guess I have to start factoring the price of gas in on my trips around the state. Dang it, going to cost a fortune. CATKING


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Why does one station 2 blocks from another one. the same company mind you, raise theirs and the other one doesn't. Bethal & Sawmill, $1.72 gallon, Reed & Henderson $1.89. go figure!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This is pretty funny 4 years later....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow you aint lyin


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

HYDRASPORT73 said:


> Better get the tanks filled up quick !  I noticed today that gas was already $1.89 and its only Tuesday .  It may just hit $1.99 by the weekend !


We'll never see those prices again.


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

ahhh, the good ol' days


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Absolutely amazing how badly things have gotten in the last 8 years!!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Just goes to show, noone appreciated the "cheap" fuel then either.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

it's just another kick in the raisins every time they raise the price!! 
with the prices of EVERYTHING going up the way they are it's getting harder and harder to make ends meet!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice bump parma.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> it's just another kick in the raisins every time they raise the price!!
> with the prices of EVERYTHING going up the way they are it's getting harder and harder to make ends meet!


Don't know where you are, but price is down 10 cents a gallon here, to $3.65. How come noone is saying "Thanks"?


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> Absolutely amazing how badly things have gotten in the last 8 years!!


Gee i wonder what happend???


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

MLAROSA said:


> Don't know where you are, but price is down 10 cents a gallon here, to $3.65. How come noone is saying "Thanks"?




Thanks. I filled the truck and got two packs of Winstons, and it was only $132


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe we are about to see the stick that breaks the camels back. Gas is approaching $4.00 a gallon and will probably go higher. This is affecting the bloodline of America---the working middle class, who carries most of this nations burdens(taxes, s.s. taxes, schools.. the argument that Europe has been paying high fuel prices doesn't hold water with the USA. Europe is made up of alot of smaller nations whose centers are a few large cities, and bikes, scooters, transit systems, have been in effect for years. America is a vast nation and you cannot run it like England, France, the Swiss, or any of the others. It won't work.What we have now is a product of narrow minded people who should have been thinking 3 decades ago how to start the USA on it's way of independence of foreign fuels. Instead , our car makers come out with Hummers, Suvs, and other fuel guzzlers..... .... .. yea, we are one smart people....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

How about Canada?

Their average price curretly is around 130 Canadia cents per liter.

http://www.gasbuddy.com/GB_Price_List.aspx

There are 3.785 liters to US gallons.

http://www.onlineconversion.com/volume.htm

So, 130 x 3.785 = 492.05 Canadian cents per gallon.

492.05 Canadian cents = $4.89553 per gallon.

http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi

I certainly do not know how much mass transit available in remte Canadia, but I would assume not much. I would also guess with the colder climatethey don't ride motor cycles half the year either. Speaking of which....have you ever been to London, or anywhere in England? The weather is awful for motorcycle rides. Sure there is the equivilant to our Cota bus, bt we allready have those.

Once again, I'm Thankful to be living in the USA.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

People are just going to have to give up gas hogs, it's simple. Things change...then you adjust.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I got it at GetGo for $2.09 yesterday and still spent $56.00. I think that it is time to start a revolution.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> People are just going to have to give up gas hogs, it's simple. Things change...then you adjust.


Nah, I don't even see the reason to give up "gas hogs". If you can afford it, do it.

I bet alot of people would find it funny here, that I drive about 40,000 miles a year, to make a slightly better then average wage. I feel the pain like any other "Joe", but things could be much, much worse.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job ...ParmaBass... for digging this thread up a short 4 years ago...WOW....Catking...I think you put it the way it is and should be you did a great Post yourself...
 ....GOOD FISHING GUYS....


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Thanks. I filled the truck and got two packs of Winstons, and it was only $132


wow hetfeildinn cigarettes are really expensive


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

What's sad, is here in about 18 mos. or so, when gas is up to $5 a gal., we'll be bumping threads from May 2008 where we were grumbling about prices getting near $4 a gal.

Where will it stop......I dunno.


----------



## crawford925 (May 10, 2008)

i heard the other day that everytime gas goes up one cent it costs the postal service around 8 million. it was some morning radio show. not sure where they got the info at but since postage goin up monday i guess maybe that a sign of it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

MLAROSA said:


> Nah, I don't even see the reason to give up "gas hogs". If you can afford it, do it.
> 
> I bet alot of people would find it funny here, that I drive about 40,000 miles a year, to make a slightly better then average wage. I feel the pain like any other "Joe", but things could be much, much worse.


It must be more than "slightly better". That is a small fortune in gas money.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

catking said:


> I believe we are about to see the stick that breaks the camels back. Gas is approaching $4.00 a gallon and will probably go higher. This is affecting the bloodline of America---the working middle class, who carries most of this nations burdens(taxes, s.s. taxes, schools.. the argument that Europe has been paying high fuel prices doesn't hold water with the USA. Europe is made up of alot of smaller nations whose centers are a few large cities, and bikes, scooters, transit systems, have been in effect for years. America is a vast nation and you cannot run it like England, France, the Swiss, or any of the others. It won't work.What we have now is a product of narrow minded people who should have been thinking 3 decades ago how to start the USA on it's way of independence of foreign fuels. Instead , our car makers come out with Hummers, Suvs, and other fuel guzzlers..... .... .. yea, we are one smart people....THE CATKING !!!


It won't be long before the middle class is gone. It will be upper and lower class.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I work for a company that has their own truck line. We spent around 8 mil last year on deisel, this year we have already doubled that. Talk about a swift kick in the shorts. This has got to stop or we are really going to be hurting as a nation. I have been to Canada many times, let me say this, they are hurting just as bad as we are. Agian, I say we charge the same amount for grain and other foods that we ship out that crude is. A bushel of corn would cost $120 to any foreign oil rich nation. Lets give it back to them, including Canada if they are charging us that much for oil.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Right now, I'm glad I have a 9.9


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

MLAROSA said:


> Just goes to show, noone appreciated the "cheap" fuel then either.


I did, after visiting germany in the 80's and seeing how much they were paying, I never complained about gas prices. I also saw how those prices had affected their thinking about fuel consumption, something we've need to start doing for a long time.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I just heard this weekend that starting in 2009 the government has passed a bill forcing all automobile manufactuerers to enforce a $2500 "gas hog" tax on all vehicles that don't reach a certain MPG rating set by the government ( not sure what that mpg is ) It will be tacked on to the final sale price of the vehicle


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

big_mike said:


> Agian, I say we charge the same amount for grain and other foods that we ship out that crude is. A bushel of corn would cost $120 to any foreign oil rich nation. Lets give it back to them, including Canada if they are charging us that much for oil.



I here ya, The last time I was in the Middle East, I did't see any corn. If they are trying to make us go broke, then starve them out.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

We have this idea. A lot people have been talking about Gas Strike days. That isnt going to do anything for no one. Or how about the truck drivers who did the strike not too long ago against the gas. They only hurt themselves because they own their trucks...so here is one idea from a couple people on what to do...Striking isnt going to work, so how about all Semi Trucks do let's say 35 mph on the interstate for 24 hours. Do you know how this country would fall apart? Nobody would get to work on time, nothing would be delivered on time and then maybe they could find away to fix the gas prices. Could you imagine someone who works at the White House not getting there on time because there are some pi%%ed off Truck Drivers on the road? Just think about it...


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

minnowseinetackle said:


> Could you imagine someone who works at the White House not getting there on time because there are some pi%%ed off Truck Drivers on the road? Just think about it...


Hey we all know that people working at the White House use secret tunnels to drive to work to avoid traffic!


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

seethe303 said:


> Hey we all know that people working at the White House use secret tunnels to drive to work to avoid traffic!


THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!!  The sad thing is, your probably right!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No use in complaining, especially if you aren't planning on acting. Just adjust. If you continue to drive a gas hog, and continue to complain about prices, and refuse to give that gas hog up, you are stupid. Consider making the $400 investment in converting your car to work on e-85. With upcoming breakthroughs in the production of ethanol by extracting it from certain grasses, and waste plant matter, prices can only fall. The other day I saw it at 2.60, and gas was 3.79. You do lose about 15&#37; efficiency of the volume of fuel used...but anyone can see that it is the cheaper alternative, especially in Ohio.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

It's all as simple as this,even if gas prices were to reach $10.00 per gallon,guess what? You either pay it,or walk! Simple as that.I spend on average $950.00 per week(every week)on gas(those who know me know that's a fact)I own a small delivery company that services a 5 state area,it's just me and my lady friend that do all the driving.Spending $3800.00 on fuel alone per month without even adding in repair bills,oil changes,tires,etc.is pretty tough,but my complaining about it won't change a thing.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> It's all as simple as this,even if gas prices were to reach $10.00 per gallon,guess what? You either pay it,or walk! Simple as that.I spend on average $950.00 per week(every week)on gas(those who know me know that's a fact)I own a small delivery company that services a 5 state area,it's just me and my lady friend that do all the driving.Spending $3800.00 on fuel alone per month without even adding in repair bills,oil changes,tires,etc.is pretty tough,but my complaining about it won't change a thing.


Are you able to turn that in come tax time since it's for your business exspense?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> It's all as simple as this,even if gas prices were to reach $10.00 per gallon,guess what? You either pay it,or walk! Simple as that.I spend on average $950.00 per week(every week)on gas(those who know me know that's a fact)I own a small delivery company that services a 5 state area,it's just me and my lady friend that do all the driving.Spending $3800.00 on fuel alone per month without even adding in repair bills,oil changes,tires,etc.is pretty tough,but my complaining about it won't change a thing.


 
Wow that is alot of driving. By using some crude math, I came to a minimum of 2,375 miles a week or 340 a day, working 7 days a week. Averaging 60 MPH that is 5.5 hrs a day in the truck. I'm sure that being in the delivery is no fun with prices the way they are now. I bet police departments are running way over budget this year as well.


$950/$4gal=237.5 gallons a week. 10MPG= 2,375 miles a week.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

zpyles_00 said:


> Are you able to turn that in come tax time since it's for your business exspense?


No,I keep track of all my mileage for the year.This year the IRS was paying back fifty cents per mile,so luckily I didn't have to pay anything back.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Wow that is alot of driving. By using some crude math, I came to a minimum of 2,375 miles a week or 340 a day, working 7 days a week. Averaging 60 MPH that is 5.5 hrs a day in the truck. I'm sure that being in the delivery is no fun with prices the way they are now. I bet police departments are running way over budget this year as well.
> 
> 
> $950/$4gal=237.5 gallons a week. 10MPG= 2,375 miles a week.


 My girlfriend drives 7 days a week at around 16 hours a day Monday through Friday,and 12 hours on Saturday,and another 12 on Sunday.I drive 6 days a week normally about 12 hours a day.Together we totaled 217,000 miles for 2007.The 340 days were close,she drives 365 days,and I drive 325.It's not nearly as good as it sounds though.Even though I didn't owe the IRS anything,I still paid out nearly $40,000 in fuel alone,another $12,500 in rental vehicles,and $13,875 in repairs,oil changes(which we have to do every two weeks),and misc.stuff like wipers,tires etc.That's all out of my own pocket each year.It's kind of cool to run your own business,but each year is different than the last,with the projected fuel costs coming this year,I'm hoping it will still be worth it.


----------



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

We all better get out our Pee Wee Herman mopeds.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> No use in complaining, especially if you aren't planning on acting. Just adjust. If you continue to drive a gas hog, and continue to complain about prices, and refuse to give that gas hog up, you are stupid. Consider making the $400 investment in converting your car to work on e-85. With upcoming breakthroughs in the production of ethanol by extracting it from certain grasses, and waste plant matter, prices can only fall. The other day I saw it at 2.60, and gas was 3.79. You do lose about 15&#37; efficiency of the volume of fuel used...but anyone can see that it is the cheaper alternative, especially in Ohio.


That's quite a difference in E-85. We had the first gas station (Frantastic Treats Sunoco) in Cuyahoga County to install E-85 gas open right down the road from our house about 6 months ago (mabey longer). It (E-85) has always been exactly $.30 less than regular 87 Octane from the day they re-opened the doors. If it's only $400 to save over $1.00/gallon I'd definately look into that.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> No use in complaining, especially if you aren't planning on acting. Just adjust. If you continue to drive a gas hog, and continue to complain about prices, and refuse to give that gas hog up, you are stupid. Consider making the $400 investment in converting your car to work on e-85. With upcoming breakthroughs in the production of ethanol by extracting it from certain grasses, and waste plant matter, prices can only fall. The other day I saw it at 2.60, and gas was 3.79. You do lose about 15% efficiency of the volume of fuel used...but anyone can see that it is the cheaper alternative, especially in Ohio.


What if your gas hog is paid for? Try and sell it in a market where nobody is looking to buy gas hogs? Sell it for less than it is worth and get another vehicle that is good on gas and maybe a another car payment?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> My girlfriend drives 7 days a week at around 16 hours a day Monday through Friday,and 12 hours on Saturday,and another 12 on Sunday.I drive 6 days a week normally about 12 hours a day.Together we totaled 217,000 miles for 2007.The 340 days were close,she drives 365 days,and I drive 325.It's not nearly as good as it sounds though.Even though I didn't owe the IRS anything,I still paid out nearly $40,000 in fuel alone,another $12,500 in rental vehicles,and $13,875 in repairs,oil changes(which we have to do every two weeks),and misc.stuff like wipers,tires etc.That's all out of my own pocket each year.It's kind of cool to run your own business,but each year is different than the last,with the projected fuel costs coming this year,I'm hoping it will still be worth it.


You paid that much out of your pocket? Dam!!! Your pockets must be loaded In order to be working that hard, putting in that much time and shelling out that kind of money you must be making a good buck.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just heard that gas went over $4 here in Columbus. Just hearsay but I believe it.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

this is a good site for checking gas prices in columbus. 

right now it is saying the highest is 3.97, but I wouldn't doubt that since that price has posted there is a gas station selling it for $4. 

crazy.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Just broke another record! Hello $4 plus change a gallon.

lg_mouth


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Just paid $4.15 a gallon for premium unleaded at lunch. Yikes.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

UGH!! Darn Datsun 3.5 L.'s!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Last evening I caught wind of the jump coming. My wife heard them say on the radio that Newark was already well over $4. In fact they said something like $420-4.30 range. So I was in town and had some gas in the vehicle but decided to fill it up. I never thought I would feel so good about buying gas at $3.73. Our local prices hopped to $3.95. I looked at the www.ohiogasprices.com for Newark prices. I don't see any of the $4.00+ showing. I don't know where that number originated from.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The Shaw Marathon station, corner of Graham and State Rd. in Cuyahoga Falls was at $4.19 per gallon today for regular unleaded. Premium was $4.29 and diesel was $4.65 per gallon.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

time to call and order my scooter chair


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm gonna start leaving the truck at the house and drive my GOLF CART to work!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> You paid that much out of your pocket? Dam!!! Your pockets must be loaded In order to be working that hard, putting in that much time and shelling out that kind of money you must be making a good buck.


2006 and 2007,not bad,this year I'm worried.This morning I filled up at a Krogers in Mansfield and it was $3.65 for unleaded regular,right now it's at $3.95!Thirty cent jump in eight hours-wow.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

its kinda stupid saying to "give up your gas hogs" on a fishing website. Most of us have "gas hogs" pulling our boats.

Anyway, IMO ethanol will go no where. It is making crop prices go through the roof. And its not all that good for your engine. among other things


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

I sat in line for a few minutes this afternoon to get gas for $3.71 -- the other places were up to $3.95. I felt silly, yet thankful. Strange emotions. My SO drives 80 miles one way to work...160 miles a day, probably getting 25mpg (Honda Civic...don't know exact mpg since it has to be done anyway). That's just over $25 a day in gas at $4/gallon. *SIGH* Luckily, I drive much less. I may fill my tank once every two weeks. I'm not complaining here, just venting and really thinking about gasoline prices for the first time in a while.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bass assasin said:


> its kinda stupid saying to "give up your gas hogs" on a fishing website. Most of us have "gas hogs" pulling our boats.


Yes but for every one of you who uses a truck or SUV to actually do some work, there are 10 or 20 more SUVs with trailer hitches that never got balls, sitting in store and office parking lots, doing jobs that a car could have done.

They say the price depends in part on the demand, and it ticks me off to see people driving big shiny play toy trucks "because they can" when I know there would be more gas to go around for everyone if we weren't burning it like drunken sailors.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> No use in complaining, especially if you aren't planning on acting. Just adjust. If you continue to drive a gas hog, and continue to complain about prices, and refuse to give that gas hog up, you are stupid. Consider making the $400 investment in converting your car to work on e-85. With upcoming breakthroughs in the production of ethanol by extracting it from certain grasses, and waste plant matter, prices can only fall. The other day I saw it at 2.60, and gas was 3.79. You do lose about 15% efficiency of the volume of fuel used...but anyone can see that it is the cheaper alternative, especially in Ohio.


Mush, please tell me where this gas station is, I've got a Ranger that runs E-85.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I saw two at Polaris (I think Kroger, Giant Eagle?) 

This site will tell you the prices, and price spread from the cost of 87 gasoline.
http://e85prices.com/ohio.html
As far as the price of grain shooting up, please refer to my comment about switchgrass. Wiki it if need be.


----------



## Astro1700 (Sep 23, 2007)

I remember hearing that gas was going to hit $4.00 a gallon around that time and thinking the US economy would crash. Well hear we are and we're all dealing with it. The scary thing is I heard $9.00 a gallon by 2010 and thought if that happened the economy would crash. I guess we'll see.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So what exactly caused it to jump to 4.00 a gallon? War? Natural disaster? Greed? I dont know how much more I can take. Just bought a house so i cant afford to get rid of my truck, but man my A$$ is getting really sore when I pull up at the pump. On top of that the rising cost of food to go with the gas make it hard to support a family of 3. 

We had been thinkin about having another child, but with whats going on im not sure we would be able to survive. Man somethings got to give. 25galx4.00=100.00 bucks a fill up. 100.00x2(fill ups a month)=200bucks 2400bucks a year in gas. Stimulis check aint gona even gona help much with that.

So much for fishing and hunting this year,I cant afford to do any extra driving. Mabey Ill try fising in the toilet if i get desperate enought.


----------



## kmclaughlin (Jul 12, 2005)

i agree that the truckers are the ones that need to do something. they are the lifeline of the country.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

3.98 this mornin 

fun fun


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I read an article that said many analysts can't explain why it went over $120 a barrel. I had my doubts that most of their explanations were just blowing smoke, now I guess I was right.

Lg_mouth


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

That's the only way this will ever change...hey, it's how Europe gets things done.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> No use in complaining, especially if you aren't planning on acting. Just adjust. If you continue to drive a gas hog, and continue to complain about prices, and refuse to give that gas hog up, you are stupid. Consider making the $400 investment in converting your car to work on e-85. With upcoming breakthroughs in the production of ethanol by extracting it from certain grasses, and waste plant matter, prices can only fall. The other day I saw it at 2.60, and gas was 3.79. You do lose about 15% efficiency of the volume of fuel used...but anyone can see that it is the cheaper alternative, especially in Ohio.


Choice's we make on a INDIVIDUAL BASIS. I do not like the price of the WORLD oil price, but I'll continue to drive my Dodge Durango that gets 14/16m.p.g.. When I pull my boat I get 11/12m.p.g..

So if you want to label those people STUPID, so be it. I just ROLL my eyes at those that seem to know it all.  

Nik,


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...I live in America. A country that used to do things that fulfilled our national interests, not try to please the rest of the world. We continue to feed these Middle Eastern countries who turn around and screw us on oil. We continue to export oil that could be used here at home to bring the price down. We continue to bow to environmental extremist who put animal rights over our rights so we can't drill for oil or build refineries. It is time for Congress and our President to take a stand and do a real investigation on why oil prices have skyrocketed in the face of the rising value of the dollar and rising oil supplies. 

Off the soapbox, back to work.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nikster said:


> So if you want to label those people STUPID, so be it. I just ROLL my eyes at those that seem to know it all.


 
Thanks for the laugh


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm currently working on a modification to my engine in order to save on fuel costs. Instead of burning gas I'm riging my engine to burn dollar bills. I expect to save a fortune. If I can find a way to run it off of mexican pesos I may be able to save even more. 

Just tring to lighten the mood on something that sucks for all of us.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had mentioned before that I heard mention of the gas price in Newark at well over $4.00. I heard a humorous story as to what happened. The radio was actually reporting that the gas was at like $4.50 in Newark and come to find out one of the employees at one of the stations had inadvertently posted the diesel price in the regular gas spot. Needless to say that created a little panic.


Like FOSR mentioned I also shake my head at how many folks drive around in big gas hogs when they are people that I know are either single or married with no kids. Many of them have no hitch on them and if they do they often times do not have a ball on the hitch. SO I think to myself, "Why?". I know everyone is entitled to their own lifestyle so long as they can afford it but it is that lifestyle that really drives up our nation's consumption.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Man if i could fit a 4x8 sheet of drywall, dead deer, pull a small boat haul an atv in a compact or subcompact id sure do it. Man Id love for chevy to make a new model of the El Camino. 

Thats spanish for the Camino.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

TomC said:


> Thats spanish for the Camino.


LOL thats great!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

My Outback is a great hauler but when I had to haul 4x8s (stockade fence) I rented the Home Depot truck.

 

...though the wagon can carry a few 4x4x8 fenceposts on the top, no problem...

I miss the 89 Escort for zipping around, but I don't know how much gas would have to cost before the mpg savings broke even with the expenses of insurance, registrtation, etc. that come with a second vehicle.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have heard $5/gal this fall and $7/gal this time next year. Bank on it as there are fat cats in Washington and down on Wall Street getting rich betting on it. It's called futures trading. It's not really a problem that I can solve so I don't complain about the price of gas. 

I have much more important things to worry about such as "best bite times", "lure choice", "cold front/weather patterns", "USGS flow rates". If you are so greatly affected by it, then make a change in your life. Do you control your life or does the oil companies and the federal government?

CG


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Do you control your life or does the oil companies and the federal government?
> 
> CG


None of the above. I beleive she's called my WIFE.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Bank on it as there are fat cats in Washington and down on Wall Street getting rich betting on it. It's called futures trading.


They need to be shot. I like how we are paying for the way these spectulators are spectulating!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nikster said:


> Choice's we make on a INDIVIDUAL BASIS. I do not like the price of the WORLD oil price, but I'll continue to drive my Dodge Durango that gets 14/16m.p.g.. When I pull my boat I get 11/12m.p.g..
> 
> So if you want to label those people STUPID, so be it. I just ROLL my eyes at those that seem to know it all.
> 
> Nik,


Well if you don't care, or can by all means afford it, you probably aren't stupid. Arrogant, possibly. Selfish, further testing needed. Keep doing what you do buddy, but burning a lot of fuel and bragging about it doesn't make you cool. We'll leave it to natural selection to render who the winners and losers will be as prices continue to rise. With your attitude, I believe your place will be in the latter assemblage.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> I have heard $5/gal this fall and $7/gal this time next year. Bank on it as there are fat cats in Washington and down on Wall Street getting rich betting on it. It's called futures trading. It's not really a problem that I can solve so I don't complain about the price of gas.
> 
> I have much more important things to worry about such as "best bite times", "lure choice", "cold front/weather patterns", "USGS flow rates". If you are so greatly affected by it, then make a change in your life. Do you control your life or does the oil companies and the federal government?
> 
> CG


If you can afford to worry about the "more important" things, then consider yourself lucky. As for the majority of us we are controlled by the oil companies and federal government. I am greatly affected by it. The gas prices and weak economy have caused me to lose my job. BTW I have made a change in my life. I no longer worry about the when and where I will be fishing next and when the "best bite" might be happening. I have to worry if I can afford at least 1 trip here and there.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

guys,let's not let this one get out of hand.
and let's also keep the personal stuff out of it.

mushi,i mentioned your condecending remarks earlier,and will remind you again,you can make a point without it.you seem to enjoy talking down to people,but nobody is beneath you,so climb down from that horse before you fall off.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I am in no way talking down to people, even if their silly/twisted remarks may warrant it. Please don't talk down to me by saying I'm on a horse because it is not at all my intention to demean anyone. I am stating my 'opinion' just the same as Nikster stated his...no matter whos argument is more convincing.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

misfit said:


> guys,let's not let this one get out of hand.
> and let's also keep the personal stuff out of it.
> 
> mushi,i mentioned your condecending remarks earlier,and will remind you again,you can make a point without it.you seem to enjoy talking down to people,but nobody is beneath you,so climb down from that horse before you fall off.


Good eye misfit...keep them under control....I made a thread a while back and quite a few posts later I almost gave up my membership with OGF...all I did was give my opinion ...they were all over me...GOOD EYE


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mushi,check your pm's.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Good eye misfit...keep them under control....I made a thread a while back and quite a few posts later I almost gave up my membership with OGF...all I did was give my opinion ...they were all over me...GOOD EYE


"...I agree with big mike 100&#37; ...let them eat there oil...I hear oil and sand make good pancakes...Eat your oil you Son of a B _ _ _ _ _ ,s. If we can afford to get to the lakes"

I think that was your innocent opinion in the previous thread. It is truly good that only the non-reasonable responses are being monitored. 

That being said it was nice chatting with some of you, I am going to weed myself from the board I tried this once before then things quieted down and I returned. I think perhaps now I can find other things to keep myself preoccupied. Things just are not my speed around here.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Been out of commission a few days and wow, $3.99 a gallon. Sure glad I'm not buying it, I turned Amish the other day!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Diesel hit the $4.46 today at my normal pit stop...!  Someone or some body has lost their minds.  
This is not an opinion...it's a matter of fact...!

BTW...The comparison to Europe's fuel prices is asinine. They are and always have been the Kings/Queens of taxes. The majority of the price of their fuel is taxes...! Again this is not opinion...it's a matter of fact...!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> BTW...The comparison to Europe's fuel prices is asinine. They are and always have been the Kings/Queens of taxes. The majority of the price of their fuel is taxes...! Again this is not opinion...it's a matter of fact...!


thanks rodney.i started to post the same thing a couple days ago,but thought i'd sit back and see if/when someone else would finally think of it 
i can always count on you to bring a little reason to the table


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey hook----I've been payin 4.12/gallon for biodiesel. B-5 blend. Getting 3 more MPG more with it every week. Might give it a try if you can find it. It's been at a Meijer's near me.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)




----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

dakotaman said:


> Hey hook----I've been payin 4.12/gallon for biodiesel. B-5 blend. Getting 3 more MPG more with it every week. Might give it a try if you can find it. It's been at a Meijer's near me.


I like your attitude when it comes to trying new things for the sake of...well...everything. Spread the word my good sir! Lets stop paying graciously paying our enemies for something we can obviously replace, or at least improve.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

does anyone remember just about 3 months ago when gas was under $2 for a few days?

Its freakin' doubled in price since then! 

$5/gallon is not far off....


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Why is it so surprising to people that oil companies are in it for big profits? Ideally a corporation will make record profits each year.

I'd rather the money that I pay for gas stay in my wallet but, hey, if that's the price it takes to make us Americans wake up and stop living our fat cat lifestyles, I'll gladly chip in.

Everything has gone too far, not the least of it is taking fishing from a nice, relaxing pass time to a multi-billion dollar industry that some people feel that they can't enjoy without at least two internal combustion engines.

There is so much wasted in this country because we always seek the fast and cheap way to do things. I'm not as worried about gas prices as I am the extremes that people may be willing to go through to protect their cushy standards of living.

I feel for the needy. They should blame their less needy fellow citizens.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Detroit is screwed. Since the beginning, its basic philosophy has been "bigger, faster, more HP". That ain't cutting it at these gas prices and its too late to play catch up to the Japanese. Chrysler will soon be history and the other US manufacturers are going to suffer hard in the upcoming years. The more gas goes up in price, the more US auto manufacturers will suffer. Simple as that. 

Maybe the president needs to jump start the economy by offering a tax cut to anyone who buys a gas guzzler?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

stumpsitter said:


> Why is it so surprising to people that oil companies are in it for big profits? Ideally a corporation will make record profits each year.
> 
> I'd rather the money that I pay for gas stay in my wallet but, hey, if that's the price it takes to make us Americans wake up and stop living our fat cat lifestyles, I'll gladly chip in.
> 
> ...


Very well said sir. People can only be stuck in their stubborn ways for so long until they realize that they may indeed be wrong about a few things. We all have been in the position where our aged opinions have been proved wrong, but it takes a real man/woman to fess up and understand that change might just be for the better (for personal, and national reasons). Personally I am fed up with the arrogant and ignorant who insist that driving their large gas guzzler everyday is part of being from "Uhmericuh", and is part of "Uhmericuhn" herritage due to the fact that anyone can choose to do something no matter what the personal consequences are. A brief glance into history would tell these folks that this is a relatively new frame of mind (post 1950's).

Again, it is nice to hear that most people on this board aren't afriad of change dealing with something so obvious as energy conservation. The true conservationists live on.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Very well said sir. People can only be stuck in their stubborn ways for so long until they realize that they may indeed be wrong about a few things. We all have been in the position where our aged opinions have been proved wrong, but it takes a real man/woman to fess up and understand that change might just be for the better (for personal, and national reasons). Personally I am fed up with the arrogant and ignorant who insist that driving their large gas guzzler everyday is part of being from "Uhmericuh", and is part of "Uhmericuhn" herritage due to the fact that anyone can choose to do something no matter what the personal consequences are. A brief glance into history would tell these folks that this is a relatively new frame of mind (post 1950's).
> 
> Again, it is nice to hear that most people on this board aren't afriad of change dealing with something so obvious as energy conservation. The true conservatives live on.


 Lots of truth in both posts that some may not easily accept but will when gas hits the $5,6 or 7 mark. There are things that will come from this besides higher food prices as well. A couple examples, soon the schools are going to need more money for busing kids or you will be taking them to school. Most budgets aren't figured on such heavy price increases. The police and fire depts. are also going to need more $$, them big trucks and police cruisers don't run on air either. I would expect to see many more local levies soon.
The sad reality of it all is that there are people right now choosing between food, medicine for themselves or their children or gasoline to get to work.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This has noting to do with driving big trucks or being an "Uhmericuhn", or being born into a certain era. When we saw that General Motors, and Ford are reporting record loses, I understand. But when the gas co. are reporting record profits of 30+ billion, I'm pi$$ed off. So basically that means that they could sell this stuff for half and still have 15+ billion in profit in their pockets. Wake up, it is pure greed and it is breaking everyone's back. With all that profit they should be building new refineries or improving the ones they already have to make them more efficient.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxic said:


> This has noting to do with driving big trucks or being an "Uhmericuhn", or being born into a certain era. When we saw that General Motors, and Ford are reporting record loses, I understand. But when the gas co. are reporting record profits of 30+ billion, I'm pi$$ed off. So basically that means that they could sell this stuff for half and still have 15+ billion in profit in their pockets. Wake up, it is pure greed and it is breaking everyone's back. With all that profit they should be building new refineries or improving the ones they already have to make them more efficient.


Toxic, I totally agree with what you said. Very well posted!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We are lucky this isn't home-heating oil season. What will it cost to heat a house with an oil furnace this winter?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That is true Toxic, but I still feel some people are stuck in their ancient ways. While greed is the factor, the same greed is how every other coorperation makes money. That's capitalism for you. Also, oil companies have much much less say on the price of oil compared to what private investors have.

Let me ask you this. Are you advocating that MPG standards aren't needed to conserve our resources/environment? Do you believe that the solution to higher future supply is to just build/improve refineries? Lastly, are you hinting that you support the move towards a public/liberalized control of our energy resources?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Call me a dreamer, but i believe there is an alternative fuel out there already. The oil companies are going to make as much money as fast as they can, before it's released to the public. We wont need to depend on their products as much when it's allowed to be used and they know it. So greed is really the issue here. Make as much as you can, for as long as you can. Sooner than later, that alternative fuel will be released and the oil companies will be out in the cold. Like i said, call me a dreamer, but thats what i see happening now.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> That is true Toxic, but I still feel some people are stuck in their ancient ways. While greed is the factor, the same greed is how every other coorperation makes money. That's capitalism for you. Also, oil companies have much much less say on the price of oil compared to what private investors have.
> 
> Let me ask you this. Are you advocating that MPG standards aren't needed to conserve our resources/environment? Do you believe that the solution to higher future supply is to just build/improve refineries? Lastly, are you hinting that you support the move towards a public/liberalized control of our energy resources?


Mushijobah, this is nothing but pure greed. Anyone with an ounce of brain can see that. 30+ billion of profit in a quarter. Come on, how much is enough. If we had to pay that much for other things in life like say yard equipment, we would probably stop worrying about our grass. But we have to drive. And they know that. Gas Co. are ripping us off period. Watch the prices as holidays come up. Then watch afterwards. The gas prices are comparable to the hospital charging you 10 bucks for a 10 cent bandaid, or you being ripped off at the repair shop. It's wrong!

Do I think we need better MPG and alternative fuels, absolutely. Do I believe that the solution to higher future supply is to just build/improve refineries? I believe better refineries means that they could produce it more efficiently and cheaper. Do you remember after Katrina? Big oil said the prices went up because of refinery loss. We had to pay for that as well(I guess the insurance money wasn't enough for them). Am I supporting public/liberalized control of our energy resources, heck no. Do I think that energy should be regulated? It already is by the US government.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxic said:


> This has noting to do with driving big trucks or being an "Uhmericuhn", or being born into a certain era. When we saw that General Motors, and Ford are reporting record loses, I understand. But when the gas co. are reporting record profits of 30+ billion, I'm pi$$ed off. So basically that means that they could sell this stuff for half and still have 15+ billion in profit in their pockets. Wake up, it is pure greed and it is breaking everyone's back. With all that profit they should be building new refineries or improving the ones they already have to make them more efficient.


I don't have a problem with your thought process as I too feel that the refineries are taking too much off the top but I just thought I would mention that your math assumption is not accurate. The only way they could sell it for half and still make $15 billion is if they were now selling $30 billion at no cost. I am not sure what the total volume is that they sell per month/quarter. The one list I was looking at showed that they sold roughly $114 Trillion in a quarter. I don't know if the $30 billion profit is a quarter figure or not. If so that would only be .026&#37; margin. (a fraction of 1%). If that is indeed their numbers then they are basically breaking even. However, I was not able to find the total stated profit numbers to apply to the formula. Perhaps someone else can find those numbers and insert them. I may be off on my numbers somewhat as well so anyone who has another source for the numbers feel free to provide them.

I guess all I am saying here is that while you may have a right to be mad I feel maybe your anger may be misdirected to the refining companies rather than the crude suppliers themselves.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I don't have a problem with your thought process as I too feel that the refineries are taking too much off the top but I just thought I would mention that your math assumption is not accurate. The only way they could sell it for half and still make $15 billion is if they were now selling $30 billion at no cost. I am not sure what the total volume is that they sell per month/quarter. The one list I was looking at showed that they sold roughly $114 Trillion in a quarter. I don't know if the $30 billion profit is a quarter figure or not. If so that would only be .026% margin. (a fraction of 1%). If that is indeed their numbers then they are basically breaking even. However, I was not able to find the total stated profit numbers to apply to the formula. Perhaps someone else can find those numbers and insert them. I may be off on my numbers somewhat as well so anyone who has another source for the numbers feel free to provide them.


Your a better mathematician than I am  However you look at it though, they made a record 30+ billion in profit in a quarter, period. That is fact. If that profit came from other sources like the sales of items sold at the gas stations they could pass those savings to the consumers. But no, lets stick it to them some more.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxic said:


> Your a better mathematician than I am  However you look at it though, they made a record 30+ billion in profit in a quarter, period. That is fact. If that profit came from other sources like the sales of items sold at the gas stations they could pass those savings to the consumers. But no, lets stick it to them some more.


I can do the math with whatever numbers are given to me. I am just often not quite sure if the numbers I have are what I want. I know I was amazed at all of the zeros when I was doing the math.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I can do the math with whatever numbers are given to me. I am just often not quite sure if the numbers I have are what I want. I know I was amazed at all of the zeros when I was doing the math.


Well for one, I'm impressed  I always hated math.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Instead of getting flustered about the 30+ billion in profits they are recieving, compare that 30 bill. with the amount of money fuel sales generate in general. The profit margin is no higher than the sale of other commodities to consumers. Although 30 billion is a big number, and the media will throw it around to get underinformed Americans heated, the 30 billion they make in profit may come at an investment cost of trillions. 

If that is unclear, there is a graph here that should help.
http://everydayecon.wordpress.com/2006/04/26/oil-profit-margins-vs-other-industries/


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

When the refineries are paying 2 to 3 times as much for the same crude that they bought a couple of years ago it stands to reason that a large portion of the increase will be due to that. That is why I personally feel that the biggest blame for it is that they have allowed the barrel price to soar out of control. Talk about people getting rich? How would you like to be one of the big time drillers doing the same exact drilling process you have done for years and all of the sudden start getting 3 times as much for your product?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Instead of getting flustered about the 30+ billion in profits they are recieving, compare that 30 bill. with the amount of money fuel sales generate in general. The profit margin is no higher than the sale of other commodities to consumers. Although 30 billion is a big number, and the media will throw it around to get underinformed Americans heated, the 30 billion they make in profit may come at an investment cost of trillions.
> 
> If that is unclear, there is a graph here that should help.
> http://everydayecon.wordpress.com/2006/04/26/oil-profit-margins-vs-other-industries/


That is an interesting graphic but why can they never show any of the profit margins in terms of percentage of sales? I think that is where they would help explain their numbers.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Instead of getting flustered about the 30+ billion in profits they are recieving, compare that 30 bill. with the amount of money fuel sales generate in general. The profit margin is no higher than the sale of other commodities to consumers. Although 30 billion is a big number, and the media will throw it around to get underinformed Americans heated, the 30 billion they make in profit may come at an investment cost of trillions.
> 
> If that is unclear, there is a graph here that should help.
> http://everydayecon.wordpress.com/2006/04/26/oil-profit-margins-vs-other-industries/


No doubt! According to that chart drug companies made far more. But I don't take pills everyday. But I do need gas to go to work everyday. Gas effects everything else that we live off of. Been to the grocery store lately?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Seriously! Inflation coupled with increased transport cost (both are related) is really jacking up those prices. Looks like it's time to eat more saugeye/deer and less hamburgers! So far I havn't been too harshly effected by rising food prices, because as a poor college kid, meals I eat were only about $.86 in the first place! Pork n beans, pb&j, and ramens anyone?!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Seriously! Inflation coupled with increased transport cost (both are related) is really jacking up those prices. Looks like it's time to eat more saugeye/deer and less hamburgers! So far I havn't been too harshly effected by rising food prices, because as a poor college kid, meals I eat were only about $.86 in the first place! Pork n beans, pb&j, and ramens anyone?!


Try feeding 4 mouths. Your invited over for supper anytime. Buy I'll have to charge you 100.00 for a toasted cheese and a glass of milk LOL


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

This was an INTERESTING subject. Because of the fact that there are those that can't mind their own or bash those that have a different outlook on PERSONAL CHOICE's that we all have.
They want to get into other minds & control or change to their way of thinking. If people think that they can control others or change them, & can't make any-headway they SHOULD keep all comments to themselve's. In other words " MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS." This world of ours would be much better off.

Here are 2 good ex.,

I roll my buggers into little balls & flick them at people who are un-aware.

I smoke at least 2 cigars a day. Mind you they cost, $8.00 a pieace, & that is at discount.

Now I don't care what YOU do. It makes no difference to me. I try not to ponder on people places & things that are beyond my control. Life is to short. If I want to drive a GAS HOG SO WHAT. It's no-one's business but mine & my wife's. Oh by the way her SUV gets 18/20m.p.g..

If someone wants to sell all & ride a bike & push their boat 300/400 miles, go for it.

My rant is over.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You obviously do care what others do because you are TELLING them what to say and what not to say. 

I will say what I want regarding people's choices. That is MY choice. I don't see how you tell people to mind their own business when your little motto is to not tell people what to do. CAPSLOCK!

Also, just to settle anyone down who thinks I drive some eco-coupe and am only advocating conservation because I own one, I don't. My pathfinder gets 15 MPG average. BUT instead of doggedly covering my behind just for the sake of an ego boost, I admit that it probably isn't the wisest choice in vehicles. And they say men will never admit they are wrong .


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

do i have an answer no do i have a solution no is there going to be any change i highly doubt it, once the baby has the cookie what happens when u take it away they cry and cry till they get it, well guess what the babies (big oil) have there cookie do any of u think that there going to let anyone take it away from them Heck no they have gotten a taste of high profit and there going to fight to keep it theres no question about that, we would want to keep it too if we was in the same position, me and my wife work every week, have nice things make good money but yet still struggle cause of the costs of things just to get by, food is going up, gas has been there and no stop in sight, prices of other things have already risen and will continue is there a solution, probally do i know it no if i did i would be in politics, the one thing i know for sure we need to stop handling everyone elses problems and affairs, there big boys and girls, they can handle there own selves, and start focusing our attention on using all that aid money thats going out and focus it on the people here that need help, im in it for the long haul, im staying closer to home for fishing (fishing spots only 7 minutes from my house), racing fix well im only 7 minutes from that too, first and foremost my family will be taken care of and will survive even if i have to get a second job just to provide gas and money for them to survive, people today are too relaxed about situations our country is in now and the politicians turn blind eyes cause there affraid to voice there opinions cause there hands are probally tied (MHO). so for now i suck it up and keep on moving on yeah things have changed for my family in the sense that we have to concentrate our money more on gas than other things we would like to do, but such is life that we alway dont get what we want when we want it, but things will get better eventually and my family will get back to doing the things that we like doing all the time. 

this is my opinion and should be taken as such...

Brandon aka bassattacker


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I wonder what a message board would be like if everyone kept there comments to themselves?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just on a way out limb here. They run aircraft carriers, subs and things like that on nuclear power. Hows about a honda civic? Just a retarded idea.

Oh yeah Im still in favor of The Camino comeback


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Funny thing, we were just talking last week about our trip to Canada
back when gas was $1.79 a gallon and what is cost us. If we were to
take the same trip now. Holy smokes.
We went 160 miles or so north of North Bay, Ontario to the Lady Evelyn 
Lake area and to was a 12 hour drive. Could you imagine what it would 
cost today?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

stumpsitter said:


> I wonder what a message board would be like if everyone kept there comments to themselves?


the worst most boring message board ever!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Then:
4-14-2004 
Gas: $1.89 a gallon

Today:
5-18-2008
Gas: $3.89 a gallon

Wow....


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Oil Company profits come from over sea sales.Hate to say this...Butt I guess being a business owner,Please Don"t take this wrong..Weak dollar,High demand in Asian countrys,I really could keep going....Please Don't bann mee.

TIMES ARE TIGHT.

FOR ALL OF US.

TRY PAYING PAYROLL,WORKERS COMP,S.S.INSURANCE FOR EMPLOYEES...



I'm going Fishing.......


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in the process of moving back from Denver Colorado to Cincinnati. 

I drive our Ford Taurus back this up coming weekend and then at the end of June We'll be driving the Ford Edge and a 27' Penske truck.

We move out here last year for my wifes internship and gas was 2 something per gallon. I can only imagine how much it's going to cost just in Gas alone to move back to Ohio.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Hello more fun at the pump!

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080520/oil_prices.html?.v=8

Lg_mouth


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Oh yes. Long live the gas hogs baby.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Oh yes. Long live the gas hogs baby.
> 
> Also, just to settle anyone down who thinks I drive some eco-coupe and am only advocating conservation because I own one, I don't. My pathfinder gets 15 MPG average. BUT instead of doggedly covering my behind just for the sake of an ego boost, I admit that it probably isn't the wisest choice in vehicles. And they say men will never admit they are wrong  .


Did you get rid of your yet?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Are you kiddin' me? I love me some inefficiency !

One a serious note, I'm going to sell when the cold weather hits to maximize profit. Central Ohioans sure as heck freak out when the first wet snow hits the pavement! I'm downsizing to a 2001+ Rav-4. It is about the same size as my pathfinder, 4x4, and gets 22mpg average.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah, if I could tow my boat with one of those, I would also. !% I have a 4X4 07 tundra. Damm thing gets 8mpg towing, and 14 city.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I feel your pain!


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Gas prices affect every aspect of our lives. . Everything that we buy is brought to us by gas powered vehicles. Has anyone been to the grocery store lately? Unbelievable priced there also. 
Its not as simple as just drive less or get a more efficient car. 
I have a family to feed and its getting harder.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

It is unbelievable how high the prices are right now I went the other day and got gas for 3.87 which was pretty decent. and i used to think that was expensive.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It just went to 3.999, I bet they jack it up even more for the holiday weekend.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, with the holiday and oil at $130 a barrel, we will be seeing not just $4, but probably around $4.10-$4.25. 

On a side note, some of our local gas stations have the old rotary pumps and they won't go any higher than $3.99. I bet when those pumps were built, the men putting them together never imagined the 2 or 3 would be used either!

Lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> Yeah, with the holiday and oil at $130 a barrel, we will be seeing not just $4, but probably around $4.10-$4.25.
> 
> On a side note, some of our local gas stations have the old rotary pumps and they won't go any higher than $3.99. I bet when those pumps were built, the men putting them together never imagined the 2 or 3 would be used either!
> 
> Lg_mouth


I remember just a few years ago when many of the roadside billboards would not display anything above $1.99.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I remember just a few years ago when many of the roadside billboards would not display anything above $1.99.


dang, shoulda invested in billboards that could show the higher gas prices. that would have offset the hike in gas!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Heard on the radio its at $3.99 and they are raising the prices again tomorrow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> dang, shoulda invested in billboards that could show the higher gas prices. that would have offset the hike in gas!


Yeah, I think a lot of those billboards looked like they may have been around when gas was only $.50/gallon. They probably got their money's worth out of those ones.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$3.99 a gallon 2day at noon in the steubenville area 

twister


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> I remember just a few years ago when many of the roadside billboards would not display anything above $1.99.


Anyone notice that once gas had reached that magical $2/gal mark all the stations started converting to the electronic signs?

They knew or planned on the prices continuing to rise.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

This link in Today's Dispatch breaks down where the high prices are coming from. What I found interesting is that the price for crude has gone up $1.06/gal this year, but the price for Gasoline has only gone up ~$0.80 this year.

http://www.dispatch.com/live/content/business/stories/2008/05/21/petroleum.html?sid=101


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

I bought a new 2006 Chevy Aveo Hatchback two years ago. All my friends laughed at me for a while, asking me where my Acura CL went.... I said to the gas prices.

Now everyone is wishing they drove an Aveo that got nearly 40 miles a gallon.... Still, it cost me 43 dollars to fill up my 11.7 gallon tank up. When I bought it, first tank cost me 21 dollars, and that was only two years ago.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Still, it cost me 43 dollars to fill up my 11.7 gallon tank up. When I bought it, first tank cost me 21 dollars, and that was only two years ago.


less than 5 years ago i couldn't squeeze 18 bucks in my 12.5 gallon tank.good thing i keep a lot of change in my dash to go with the $50 bill 
nowhere near 40 mpg though


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*$5.89 by mid August 2008*...better stock up now, it's a deal!

I can buy two breakfast sandwhiches though for a $1...

Wheel of death sausages .49 and get 200 bonus points on Wednesdays!

...throw in a slushie,an iced honeybun and a bag of mulch...I'm set!!!

America rules! Fish green!!!
http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

Nip


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> Now everyone is wishing they drove an Aveo that got nearly 40 miles a gallon


I'll stick with the 19mpg I get out of my FJ. Unless chicks dig Aveo's as well....


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I hate to get off topic, but did alot (as in 5 or 6 or so?) of my posts get deleted? If so, why? Prehaps a PM would be in order for an explanation.

Sorry I have been out of town and not been able to check back as often as I would have liked. I don't recall getting "out of line" anywhere.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i just read over all the posts,and you're right.i don't have a clue what happened,but maybe someone else can answer.in my opinion there would have been no reason to delete them after the fact since they weren't out of line.
i did do a search of your posts through your profile,and they all showed up,so now i'm even more confused


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

its the oil fat cats controling the forums to silence the people!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

and i laff at my old idiot buddy who got a hummer h2 when they came out, that stupid box on wheels rattles, shakes and is falling appart while doing 9mpg. He is spending $250 a week to fill that crapola up, how about a $400 car payment $250 insurance payment and $1000/month gas bill! Priceless.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I read an article yesterday how Geo Metros and Ford Aspires are selling for upwards of $3k over book value because of their mileage. I guess the Metro gets just as good mileage as a new Prius! "Cool" has gone out the window for most people, including myself. I now drive a '91 Escort that has more rust than metal, leaky head gasket, one windshield wiper, 2 out of the 4 doors don't open properly, but it gets nearly 30 mpg!

Lg_mouth


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

misfit said:


> i just read over all the posts,and you're right.i don't have a clue what happened,but maybe someone else can answer.in my opinion there would have been no reason to delete them after the fact since they weren't out of line.
> i did do a search of your posts through your profile,and they all showed up,so now i'm even more confused



I can't even find them searching in my profile. I'm talking about the few posts where mushi and I go back and forth on semi trucks.

I still haven't gotten a pm to explain why they were removed from _anyone_.

But thanks for your response and acknowledgement misfit.

I don't mind posts being edited or deleted even, if explanations are given.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I don't mind posts being edited or deleted even, if explanations are given


believeme,we don't like removing posts either(contrary to popular belief) 
but we won't necessarily always give an expanation.it it isn't always necessary,as the reasons are sometimes very obvious


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I had bought a 94 Toyota Corolla as my beater car to keep in Ohio for travelling. I originally thought that I'd sell it when we move back to Ohio this month but the darn thing gets on average 31 to 35 mpg depending how much free way driving. Not to mention it only has a 10 gallon tank and the little car runs like a dream. I think I'll keep it now. It gets better mpg then our 2001 and 2008 vehicles. Im sure one of the newer cars will stay parked and I'll just drive this one until the wheels fall off.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mlarosa,i think the mystery is solved.check your pm's.
you're too young to have brain failure like me


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know about you guys/gals...but if this bubble doesn't eventually burst, America itself is in for a huge change.

If we don't find and switch to an alternative, sustainable/renewable fuel soon, it's going to get ugly...the infrastructure is not built to withstand this kind of cost...We're too spread out and have no means w/o a cheap fuel source...

I'm pretty sure you'll see people beginning to descend on Washington to put pressure on getting this country off of oil. A good idea would be to "push" the car companies and gas companies to change our infrastructure quickly. Things are not good.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Randall Flagg is waiting patiently.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....Do you know how many lives could be saved...if the people in china would have been told about the earthquake,,, or the people who will be hit with a hurricane this year know when and where...Where am I going..... last fall a prediction was made gas would be $4.00 a gallon by Memorial Day this year...And Guess ...What Look At The Pumps...Memorial Day is only Three days away....He ..She or Thay are good ...Should give up there jobs with the oil co. ..and go to work for the National Weather Service
 ...NOT JUST A LUCKY GUESS...


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't think predicting the price of oil is quite the same as predicting natural disasters...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cheezem, I agree bigtime. The personal choice to drive economically and burn other fuels frugally will end up saving your butt, while the people who weren't intuitive will be up a creek. Darwin anyone?


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Interfering with natural selection is the compassionate thing to do, but it comes at quite a cost


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

No bully stops until he is forced to stop. Why should they as long as we just keep whining and not doing any thing else. I think it will come to the point we can't afford to buy it. Then they will just back it down a little and level out. I sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

stumpsitter said:


> Interfering with natural selection is the compassionate thing to do, but it comes at quite a cost


I should shut up then!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry to say this..prices are here to stay. Everything we do on a day-to-day basis is reflected by our daily fuel consumption. Our suppliers are Canada, Venezula, and Mexico. Our import from the Middle East i.e. the Iraq war, is none. Our system in the begining when the EPA was created was a system to stop pollution in our streams, rivers and lakes. However, due to our misdirected voters in our country, we have simply forgotten how our economy runs and we want to live our lives. This is not a political issue, it is common sense. We have more oil and coal than the Middle East could ever dream of having. Cuba is ready to drill off our coast. It is financed by the Chinese government, yet our own government will not let us drill in our own homeland due to the EPA. When the Cubans have an oil spill, it will spill into our most beautiful reefs in Key West. I have a problem with this because I am a big time fisherman along with my wife. If Raul Castro can hook up with the Chinese government and drill off our coast why the hell can't we. Please don't ban me. These are only facts and I understand that politics and religion are not a part of this site. However, this is becoming part of our everyday life. It effects us when we go fishing. Our livelihoods are now being effected....everyday. Sorry mods...


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Even if it hits $5.00 a gallon, it will ultimately suck. HOWEVER, it will still be a necessity. Am I going to walk the 12 miles one way to work? No. Am I going to stop going anywhere at all? No. It is what it is. 

We have a Ram 2500 quad cab with a V8 Hemi and heavy duty rear end. We do not own a boat and have never towed anything with it in the 5 years we have had it. The beast gets 11 miles to the gallon. I like it. It is what it is.

We also have a Ford Escape XLT. It sucks as much as our Trailblazer did. It also has a tow package yet we have never towed. However, with a niece and 45 friends, dogs, groceries and enough fishing tackle to outfit Guam, we need an SUV. It is what it is.

We don't take random trips to Cleveland for shopping and dinner or Akron to Land Big Fish as often as we did. I do a little more flyer watching and menu planning than I used to. Hell, I even clipped coupons the other day. I don't shop at Giant Eagle with their bunk Advantage Card and try to buy all my meat and poultry from local farms. I lowered the temp on my hot water tank and made sure to change the filters often. We sealed all of the leaky windows and doors and used weather stripping and plastic over the jalousy windows. I'll probably leave it up over summer to keep the heat out and the a/c in. It is what it is.

My employer is not going to give me a $3.00 an hour raise to cover fuel costs. Regardless, I still need my job. As long as I do my part, as a responsible adult, to try and economize as much as I can and save here and there if possible, I will sleep at night. $5.00 gas? Can't do a damn thing about it. Tighten your belts, America and have a piece of cheese to go with that whine.

It is what it is.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im gona have to agree, it is what it is. Just bend over and take it like a champ. We wont have to worry much longer because when China invades we wont have to worry much about gas. Just do what i do, invest in some good ky jelly and hold on tight, the pain will go away after a while.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Ironically I remember when it hit $2 a gallon shortly after buying my last boat which had a 135 gallon tank and filling it up for a long weekend thinking #$(@*(. 

Gas will not be going down. We can complain all we want but it ain't going down. At least not in a major fashion. It sucks, but there's nothing we can do about it.

I swear to goodness though if I hear about Q2 record American Oil company profits I'm going to lose a gasket!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TomC said:


> We wont have to worry much longer because when China invades we wont have to worry much about gas.


when china invades???


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

So what are the prices like at the marinas? We're just at the $4 mark around Columbus.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Well said FSHNERIE, I"m not one for going overboard and drilling everywhere (national parks etc) but I think there are plenty of locations where we can drill and it wouldnt be a hinderance. As for offshore, look at the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, of all, and I dont know how many, I heard over a thousand, not one oil spill of any significance. I wonder if the Chinese with their crummy steel and lack of EPA standards will be able to make that claim. I"m a carpenter, use a lot of finish nails and stainless steel deck screws right now (made in China naturally), sometimes half of the screws are bent when I get them out of the box. AS for the finish nails, nothing more but glorified wire, try setting a nail into a piece of oak with those. Point is, if they cant get that right I wonder how their pipe thousands of feet below the ocean floor is going to hold up. And if there is a spill we will demand that they clean it up and they will say we"ll get right on it. (yeah right). We have the stricktest envionmental standards of manufacturing countries in the world and to some people its not enough while China ,Russia, India, Pakistan, and a few others can pollute all that they want and no one says a word. Sorry about the long post but I had to let it out.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

TomC said:


> Just do what i do, invest in some good ky jelly and hold on tight, the pain will go away after a while.



I'm never going fishing with you!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

hahahahhahahahha.


----------

